# hello?



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

Man, this place is slow.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: hello? (sirhc)*

i imagine anyone posting about a UrS car is posting at AW.


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: hello? (blkaudicq)*

Yeah, I imagine you're right. I guess I was curious to see how long it would take for someone to even see this.


----------

